# How are you guys saving $?



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

I am in the process of doing the Dave Ramsey eliminate dept project.
And as such, I have been doing alot more of my own work lately.
Also, since every little bit helps, I have been trying to do little things like saving used paint cans, plastic containers etc. for cut in buckets.
Any other business oriented coin saving tips from you guys?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I re-evaluated insurance policies and needs earlier this year - something I recommend everyone do at least every other year - or when there is a change in business structure (which I had this year) - which ended up saving me a few hundred a year.

There was a thread about this earlier - and which is why I instituted it - but I spend about and hour or two each week on proactive tool maintenance. Things such as cleaning, oiling, tightening loose fasteners, etc., checking for damaged cords, etc. In the long run, should save time and money for a tool being down and having to run right out for a replacement part (and repair it on the jobsite) or replace the tool altogether.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I spend about and hour or two each week on proactive tool maintenance. Things such as cleaning, oiling, tightening loose fasteners, etc., checking for damaged cords, etc. In the long run, should save time and money for a tool being down and having to run right out for a replacement part (and repair it on the jobsite) or replace the tool altogether.


:thumbsup:

I completely agree with you. Equipment that is well taken care of works better, lasts longer, and is reflective of your way of working and doing business. Along with keeping things clean an in working order is keeping your truck clean and organized inside and out (a well as in good working order ... ). Keeping clean and organized means you're not buying replacements because you can't find them.


----------



## davy crockett (Dec 19, 2007)

I try to get more material/less trips. I try to travel for estimates on a day when I can do em all that day when possible. I am finding myself checking caulking tubes from the trashto make sure their empty. I am really buying less useles gadgets at the box stores. Also, I have started letting homeowners provide materials ( mostly dollar for dollar reimbursement) but I still get em but that has saved me a few thousand in the last 12 months due to my bidding errors on handyman stuff. And lastly I am really being more careful how I abuse my tools, especiall saw blades.


----------



## RH-Electric (Jan 16, 2010)

I take the truck out of gear and coast a lot. Especially on long downhills. I replaced the muffler with a straight pipe and that improves mileage a bit. Turning on the headlights increases the load on the engine from the alternator so I wait till it's really, really dark before I turn them on. I keep my tires at the proper inflation and cut through corner gas stations to avoid stopping at traffic lights. I draft behind large vehicles like buses and semi's and only buy gas in the morning when it's cool before it expands later in the afternoon. You can save a lot of money on vehicle expenses if you really try.


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

I've started packing a lunch from home again. Got out of the habit years ago.

Not only does it save money on food, but saves on fuel, leaving the job site.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## JamesDibben (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm on the Dave Ramsey plan as well. This isn't something he ever talks about because his target market ins't business owners [as much].

Earlier this year I changed to Quickbooks Assisted Payroll with The Hartford 'pay as you go' work comp. It's a cash flow dream. I pay my work comp weekly based on actual payroll expenses. That keeps me from having these huge work comp payments on months where it's slow. It also helps me avoid audits each year.

Quickbooks also debits the weekly tax amounts out of my account and does all the quarterly filing for me. For the taxes you file at the end of the year they pull that weekly too so I won't have to come up with a big lump of cash at any time. This payroll service costs me about $50.00 a month. Maybe $600.00 a year for a payroll service seems expensive but Quickbooks does the quarterly deposits for that amount as well so I don't get $200-$300 charges from my accountant all year long.

I'm working on getting someone from Quickbooks on my podcast to talk about this service. I think it's killer.


----------



## white8 (Jun 28, 2008)

Something I'm planning to do after speaking with a Quickbooks expert yesterday is to track travel time separately from work time as worker's comp on a driver is significantly cheaper than an electrician.


----------



## RH-Electric (Jan 16, 2010)

white8 said:


> Something I'm planning to do after speaking with a Quickbooks expert yesterday is to track travel time separately from work time as worker's comp on a driver is significantly cheaper than an electrician.


Unfortunately your Quickbooks expert does not know much about workers comp. An employee can only belong to one comp category, if his duties are varied and he could fall under two or more categories, you must assign that employee to the most expensive category. When you get audited and they discover this irregularity, they will charge you the proper rate and bill you the difference.


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

RH

Actually my WC company and state allows it as long as you have "verifiable time records". My employees have time cards that they put the time, job location, and what they did that day. This saves me alot of money as my carpentry rate is double that of my painting rate:clap:I've been audited twice with no problems.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Increased advertising by 70%, it has saved me a ton of money, a penny earned is a penny saved right?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

Dropping the dying, overpriced Yellow Page advertising program put my business in the black again.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

No more strippers.

----------------------


_Contractortalk.com's 1,000,000th post_


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No more strippers.



No way, He will be insufferable now, especially with the stripper post.:whistling:whistling:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe you should delete that one for "objectionable content". :jester: :laughing:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No more strippers.


There's no call for measures THAT drastic!:blink:


----------



## RH-Electric (Jan 16, 2010)

RadRemod said:


> RH
> 
> Actually my WC company and state allows it as long as you have "verifiable time records". My employees have time cards that they put the time, job location, and what they did that day. This saves me alot of money as my carpentry rate is double that of my painting rate:clap:I've been audited twice with no problems.


Ok, that's a good thing. I've looked into this here in California and it's a no go.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

How ironic, all the talk about the prize being green!:clap:
Congarts!!

D.



EDIT:
Not to be confused, this comment was about the million.


----------



## kiddcloud (Jan 3, 2009)

Muddauber said:


> I've started packing a lunch from home again. Got out of the habit years ago.
> 
> Not only does it save money on food, but saves on fuel, leaving the job site.


Same here. I'm starting to get tired of sandwiches now though. :thumbup:


----------

